# how to make T & G less....well.... T & G



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

I wouldn't waste my time tearing it down unless you plan to salvage it. Just sheetrock over it when your ready, that's a lot less work. Sorry I don't have any ideas for disguising it that would be more cost effective then rocking it.


----------



## Handyservices (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep, I completely agree with ARI on this one. Too much unnecessary work with removalof existing T&G. If you have a smooth surface to work with, then sheetrock it.

Darwin.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

One problem with drywalling over it is all your electrical boxes are going to be tucked in too deep. If you fill the grooves with compound and sand, then apply this it might work out for you. I use quite a bit of this material and really like it but admit I have never tried it on a T&G situation so am just passing on what the instructions suggest. It is not hard to use but it might be nice to have an extra person until you get used to the process.

http://www.spec-chem.com/nuwal/index.htm


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

Just paint over it...


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

sdsester said:


> One problem with drywalling over it is all your electrical boxes are going to be tucked in too deep.


That's what these are for:
www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=103391-223-B1EXT-CRD&lpage=none


----------



## roxksears (Oct 21, 2009)

I had one wall of T&G that drove me mad, so I can empathize with a you having a whole house of it! Yikes!

I dry walled over mine, first adding sheet insulation as the wall felt cold. (I found there was NO insulation on that wall.)

Another benefit to leaving the T&G in place -- you always have a solid place to hang any artwork!:thumbup:


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

Guess you guys would really hate my living room....


----------



## woodcutterron (Nov 21, 2009)

Personally, I love that, heheh. Someone else mentioned that tearing it down might reveal a headache that led to the previous owner putting it up in the first place. Rocking over it would be the best option. As for filling the grooves and painting over it all, the problem with that is that wood moves, and I would be very concerned with the filler material cracking. Some fill materials are somewhat flexible, but T&G can move a lot, in relative terms. Rocking it over really isn't that difficult to do, though the ceilings are a bit tougher. Maybe rock the walls and paint the ceiling? Tiles?


----------



## moondancer (Oct 22, 2009)

Well....atleast that room must smell good !
(Love the smell of wood...)


----------



## ArmchairDIY (Oct 21, 2009)

Remember once you hang some pictures and decor items on the wall the T&G will not appear so prevalent.

But if you must, as some said drywall over it, or part of it.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

If it is in good shape you could probably give it to someone if they remove it, sell it if you remove it. In fact if your near Nebraska let me know if it's available. I like the comfortable, slightly rustic look for some rooms.

If you cover it up you'll also have to build out all your door jambs and move your door hinges/stops.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

I guess i like it.....................but thats me
i with most of them i would just sheet rock over it or paint it


----------

